#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Ohrenschmerzen beim Nase putzen >

## Falke

Hallo liebe Mitnutzer, 
ich habe mich heute hier mal angemeldet, weil ich zum Einen mir gerne erst mal versuche selbst zu helfen, bevor ich zum Arzt gehe und zum Anderen vielleicht auch mal meine Erfahrungen und Hilfe anbieten kann und mich austauschen kann. 
Allerdings beschäftigt mich auch tatsächlich eine Kleinigkeit (?)  :Zwinker: 
Ich war letzte Woche Freitag beim Ohrenarzt zum Ohren reinigen (das muss ich leider einmal pro Quartal machen) und es war auch alles wie immer - gut! Naja und gestern morgen hatte ich mir die Nase kurz geschnäuzt und hatte dabei Schmerzen auf dem linken Ohr. Eine Erkältung ist nicht vorhanden und eigentlich müssten die Ohren auch frei sein. Der Schmerz ist auch nur, wenn ich Druck ausübe, wie beim Nasenputzen eben oder Druckausgleich. Nun wollte ich erst mal bis Montag abwarten, ob es wieder weg geht und ansonsten noch mal vom HNO reinschauen lassen. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand aber auch den Weg ersparen, weil er/sie sowas kennt und mir Tipps geben kann - an eine Entzündung denke ich da eigentlich eher nicht, da ich sonst überhaupt keine Schmerzen habe. 
Freue mich sehr über Rückmeldung - lieben Dank  :Smiley:  
Eure Falke

----------


## der strumpf

Hallo Falke 
Ich würde die Ohren vom HNO untersuchen lassen und bis dahin nicht mit den Ohren ganz ins Wasser gehen. Wurde das Trommelfell nach der Spülung auf intaktheit geprüft?

----------


## bafcon

so ein Ziehen/Stechen/leichter Schmerz kann bei jeder Erkältung auftreten.  Wenn das jetzt nicht höllische Schmerzen sind, halte ich es eher für harmlos.  Mal paar Tage Nasenspray/-tropfen probieren, dazu SANFT Druckausgleich, und vor allem die Ohren vor Zugluft/Kälte schützen.  Dann wird sich das bestimmt beruhigen. 
Gruß aus der HNO

----------

